
How I Designed the Perfect Startup Logo for $20 - colinkeeley
https://colinkeeley.com/blog/how-i-designed-the-perfect-startup-logo-for-20
======
melenaboija
Well, the sketching ideas on a paper and the iterations with the designer are
actually what costs money.

If you are able to have good starting ideas and having someone making the
changes for free iterating over it is $20, otherwise you will have to pay for
that.

BTW I find the logo really cool.

